# Stone crab sauce?



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

We bought some beautiful stone crab claws yesterday in Cancun (they are jumbos & were only $9 usd a pound).  

We love the sauce served with them in Key West. It is a mustard based sauce....does anyone have a recipe or a sauce they would like to share? We are having them for dinner tonight. I look forward to your suggestions!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 13, 2007)

Piece of cake. Brown or stone ground mustard, mayo, dash of worchestshire(sp) sauce, dash of hot sauce,lemon juice and fresh parsley, or sub lime juice and cilantro for a more perky sauce.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

*Thanks!*

TATTRAT thanks for the ingredients, I knew there was mayo & mustard but wasn't sure what else.  The lime & cilantro sound great!


----------

